# Any husbands on here turned off because their wives are getting too old?



## curlysue321

I've seen the posts about wives being too fat and men not being attracted to them any more. I am just wondering how shallow most men are. Would you dump your wife because she looked too old?


----------



## That Guy Kyle

curlysue321 said:


> I've seen the posts about wives being too fat and men not being attracted to them any more. I am just wondering how shallow most men are. Would you dump your wife because she looked too old?


No, most men love their wives even as they age together, at least I think so. I also think the men on the site mostly seem to be here to save their marriages, not to find reasons to leave their wives. That's why I'm here.


----------



## Enginerd

There are things you can control and some you can't like getting old. I'm sure there are some guys that do this but they would never admit it out loud. I get upset with my wife sometimes because she's starting to think too old. I really hate that !


----------



## COGypsy

While I'm not a husband, my suspicion is that it's not so much aging that affects attraction as it is women letting themselves go. What isn't attractive _in anyone_ is not taking care of themselves. Whether it's gaining a lot of weight, living in sweats with your hair in a ponytail or not taking the time to put on a little makeup in the morning--it's the little things like that which lead to the spark fizzling more than the natural progression of life.

(_she typed as she sat on hold to schedule her next Botox appointment _ )


----------



## Caribbean Man

curlysue321 said:


> I've seen the posts about wives being too fat and men not being attracted to them any more. I am just wondering how shallow most men are. *Would you dump your wife because she looked too old?*


Are you CRAZY?

I don't think my wife is getting old.
Seriously, to me she is getting prettier with age.


----------



## Entropy3000

curlysue321 said:


> I've seen the posts about wives being too fat and men not being attracted to them any more. I am just wondering how shallow most men are. Would you dump your wife because she looked too old?


Men are probably on average as shallow as women are.

But I think this has less to do for men with looks than it does having needs met.

I suggest you do His Needs Her Needs with your SO.

Having a wife that looks 30 is all well and good but having a loving passionate mature wife is pretty awesome. The thing is that men have their own aging issues to deal with.

Part of either genders responsibility is to be attractive to their SO. I am not talking about plastic surgery or any of that other stuff. I am saying that they need to be able to have a good quality of life and be fit within reason. 

I just think in reality this goes both ways. I cannot speak for all or even most men, but being a good wife is a compilation of things. 

1) Sexual Fullfilment
2) Respect and Admiration
3) Companionship

and so on.

Some men have a wifes appearance high on their list. But women can display a higher sex rank just by taking care of themselves and dressing nicely.

I have an image of my wife in my head that may not be what others see. I love her. We have been married 36 years.


----------



## occasionallybaffled

I agree with the "not taking care of yourself " position. But I'm also excited to "season" with mine.


----------



## Mavash.

curlysue321 said:


> Would you dump your wife because she looked too old?


Yes to men looks are important. I've known 30 years olds that look too old and 40 year olds that could pass for 30. Having an attractive wife is one of men's top 5 needs. However I've yet to know a man to dump his wife because she looks too old. I don't even think that makes the short list of why men leave.

That said I do believe its important to look your best if you want a great marriage. Men really do appreciate it. I don't mean plastic surgery either I mean just take pride in your appearance regardless your age.


----------



## OhhShiney

Enginerd said:


> I get upset with my wife sometimes because she's starting to think too old. I really hate that !


I totally agree. I'm more bothered with statements like "I'm too old for that" than I am about actually *being* a certain age. You are, to a very real degree, only as old as you think you are. Things sag here and there, and you earn lines on your face, but youth lies within. 

I knew my wife as a casual friend when she was 11 years old until she was 18, but didn't see her until I bumped in to her on Facebook when we were both past 50 a few years ago. We fell in love and got married. 

I thought she was beautiful when I saw her profile picture, and think she gets more beautiful each day. 

I look forward to growing old with her. 

There are times when I seriously regret NOT being with her from ages 19-50; I would have loved to watch her age … as it is, the big jump forward in time did NOTHING to make her less attractive to me.


----------



## 40isthenew20

I feel that my wife is still as hot as the day I met her nearly 20 years ago. She does look very similar and even if she didnt, I love her and would still be turned on by her because of who she is.


----------



## that_girl

As a wife, my husband knows that I will always try to look my best...however, when I turn 75, I'm going eat whatever the eff I want and that's just how it's going to be. Honestly. If I die fat, oh well. Ima go out with some good food in mah belleh. 

Ima cuss and scratch myself in public too. Eff it.


----------



## waiwera

I asked my H this a while back. 

He reckons he's too busy worrying about me dumping his 50 yr old saggy arse to be thinking about dumping me for a younger model.

I believe if your a 'good' wife and he's a 'good' husband and everyone plays by the rules...we can all grow old together..in love and happy.

Well that's the plan anyway 

I believe this is also why we have to really really like the person we marry...because looks WILL fade. It's natural for us all so we'd better hope there is more to our relationships than how attractive our spouse is.


----------



## Writer

If he leaves me when I am seventy, I'm going to leave him when he balds first.

While he knows that an attractive spouse is ideal for a relationship and I do look my best when I go out with him, there are other things in our relationship that will keep him. I give him intelligent conversations, which he thinks is very important. I show how much I love him every day.

I'm not too worried when the day comes when my breasts and butt sag. I plan on enjoying myself and him.

I believe there are more important things than looks because they fade. As we get older, I think other things shine through. Who knows, when we are sagging and you are balding, you might find our grey hair attractive.


----------



## missmolly

I know this was posed as a question for the men but as an "old wife" I thought I would share my views. 
I worry about this all the time despite my husband never really giving me any reason to. I just know that I don't pass 'the close up test'. I care very much how I look to him and whilst not going overboard, do put effort into my appearance. 
Despite my age, my hair has not gone grey, and I know that I have a very energetic walk and mannerisms. I have two daughters who are ruthless when judging my wardrobe - fortunately they both have exquisite taste in fashion.
I also know that the hangups are mine. 
I used to love walking around naked in front of him but I don't any more. I use sarongs most of the time (we live in a tropical climate). I also now use soft lights, candles and dimmers in the bedroom and avoid sex in bright daylight. These are subtle changes and I am not really too sure whether he even notices them. Whenever I have discussed it with him he says I am being silly.
Despite this, and the fact that our sex life is good and fairly uninhibited, I miss the out of bed desire in his eyes. He SAYS that he doesn't feel any different, but that 'look' just isn't there.
I guess I will never know how he really feels, perhaps he is just being kind.

When I was younger, I genuinely believed that these things were extremely superficial and would never be of concern to me.


----------



## Mistys dad

While your question is shallow and misandric, I'll answer it.

When I look at my wife, I see the exact same person I fell instantly in love with 25+ years ago.


----------



## RandomDude

She's past that girly look, now she looks like a woman. I like my wife better this way, and she keeps herself fit. She's older then me too but it's never been an issue.

I don't know what's going to happen in the years to come. All I know is that there's no one else I'd rather have as my partner in life. Besides, all she really needs to keep are those eyes and I'm fine.


----------



## missmolly

Mistys dad said:


> While your question is shallow and misandric, I'll answer it.
> 
> When I look at my wife, I see the exact same person I fell instantly in love with 25+ years ago.


and in 45 years time??


----------



## Mistys dad

I would consider it an amazing blessing that we have both made it together to that point in our lives.

And I would still see the exact same person that I fell instantly in love with 45 years ago.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

I guess those who feel this way stayed off this thread. I have read more/heard more here than ever in my life and it all boils down to a man can get old but a woman needs to fight it off. 
If you doubt me, ask a different question. How many men here or anywhere have predominant fantasies about young women, early 20's. You don't want that answer.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

curlysue321 said:


> I've seen the posts about wives being too fat and men not being attracted to them any more. I am just wondering how shallow most men are. Would you dump your wife because she looked too old?


My husband has told me he would love me & never leave me -even if I gained 100 lbs but he'd probably need a crane to "get it up" so the desire would be lost. Getting older sucks donkey... I hate it , wish I could stop the clock - noticing those lines on our faces -just like Aerosmith's classic "Dream on" song sings... "all these lines on my face getting clearer, the past is gone..."

As for aging....we all do it....it's natural...we've talked about these things......somehow when you are deeply in the entanglements of romantic Love & devotion....at least for me, when I look at him...I still see him as "forever young"....I see that handsome young man who kissed my hand & walked me up to the alter on our wedding day.... I know he sees me this way also.... it helps that our "shadow" is the same size somehow, that we fit the same size jeans . 

We can't help balding, we can't help our hair getting grayer (I love my dye!)....we can't help some aging spots, a little pudgy around the middle, but we can still try to keep slim for each other, even if we have to do 100 sit ups, take walks in the park, bike riding and jumping jack ourselves to tears....some things we do care about -that we can control. 

The rest... we have to let go of & just let nature take it's course.... we so plan to be sitting in those rocking chairs side by side hopefully someday.......likely reminiscing some of the crazy things we did when we were younger - and still calling each other a "dirty old man" and a "dirty old woman".


----------



## missmolly

SimplyAmorous said:


> As for aging....we all do it....it's natural...we've talked about these things......somehow when you are deeply in the entanglements of romantic Love & devotion....at least for me, when I look at him...I still see him as "forever young"....I see that handsome young man who kissed my hand & walked me up to the alter on our wedding day.... I know he sees me this way also.... it helps that our "shadow" is the same size somehow, that we fit the same size jeans .
> 
> That's how it is for me also


----------



## Goldmember357

weight gain is way worse than aging. Men like skinny women that is the truth 

now most men are fat in this country just like most women

70% of the populace is overweight of that 70% 35% are obese. So its changed but most men would prefer a thin woman and most women would prefer a man who was in shape.


----------



## Pault

before Id make a comment about my wife letting herself go Id look in the mirror a few times first if I was anyone hubby. The marjority look old and worn at some stage and Im being honest here I looked recently and thought "hell, what in gods name does she see in this lump". I asked her about it and her comment was - Look, when your dressed down I see the you. When your dressed up I see the you. Either way I still love you.

You know I felt pretty damned good after that. 
But to foresake your partner because of a few pounds and dressing down - you dont want a loving partner you want some arm furniture (which I suspect you wouldnt get unless youve a few million tucked away and the mandetory fast car and boat).lol


----------



## CandieGirl

curlysue321 said:


> I've seen the posts about wives being too fat and men not being attracted to them any more. I am just wondering how shallow most men are. Would you dump your wife because she looked too old?


Gee, I wonder where I can find me one of those 'ageless' husbands that remains youthful and vibrant as I age and sag...? Give me a fricken break!


----------



## chillymorn

as I age its more about attitude than looks.Don't get me wrong I still expect effort to be put forth to look your best and be your best in all areas.


nothing worse than lazyness in your appearence or attitude.


----------



## Sara8

The 30 year old women in my 50 something husband's affair looks older than her 30 years and is really not all that attractive, according to other people who knew of The affair. 

Indeed when I saw her I was somewhat insulted. She had a piggy face, the type my STBEH claimed to hate, she was plump, my husband claimed to hate plump women, and had straw like over processed blonde hair. 

I do think however men are shallow. They are flattered simply by the fact that the women who comes on to them is 30 years old.

They are flattered that someone younger wants them in a sexual way, IMO.

With that said, Obvioiusly there are shallow women, too. 

Based on the emails that were sent to me the OW, could not stand seeing her own husband naked. 

She said he had let himself go, even though he was the same age as her, according to her emails to my cheating spouse. 

She also hid in her son's room at night so she could dodge his sexual advances. 

This women neglected her four children and neglected her husband but was a self admitted serial cheater. 

The fact that my spouse could be attracted to someone like her, shows me how shallow he himself is. 

I don't think men cheat because there wife is unattractive or let themselves go. I think they cheat because of some defect in themselves. Just like the women who cheat. 

Most men who are serial cheaters have attractive wives. They just feel entitled to more. 

I met the OWs husband, IMO, he was better looking than the OW, she just had a larger ego.

When I was single too, the married men who were looking for affairs always had attractive wives. 

So, IMO, cheaters cheat because they are flawed. Not because of anything the spouse did.

Prior to his cheating I would not care if he got fat or if he had ED. Now I do care, if that happens because of his cheating and that is why he is soon to be Ex husband.


----------



## Caribbean Man

SimplyAmorous said:


> *The rest... we have to let go of & just let nature take it's course.... we so plan to be sitting in those rocking chairs side by side hopefully someday.......likely reminiscing some of the crazy things we did when we were younger - and still calling each other a "dirty old man" and a "dirty old woman". *


:iagree:

That is the essence of married life. Being able to look back at your life through the years ,
and smile.


"Fields Of Gold"
Artiste : STING.

You'll remember me when the west wind moves
Upon the fields of barley
You'll forget the sun in his jealous sky
As we walk in the fields of gold

So she took her love
For to gaze awhile
Upon the fields of barley
In his arms she fell as her hair came down
Among the fields of gold

Will you stay with me, will you be my love
Among the fields of barley
We'll forget the sun in his jealous sky
As we lie in the fields of gold

See the west wind move like a lover so
Upon the fields of barley
Feel her body rise when you kiss her mouth
Among the fields of gold
I never made promises lightly
And there have been some that I've broken
But I swear in the days still left
We'll walk in the fields of gold
We'll walk in the fields of gold

Many years have passed since those summer days
Among the fields of barley
See the children run as the sun goes down
Among the fields of gold
You'll remember me when the west wind moves
Upon the fields of barley
You can tell the sun in his jealous sky
When we walked in the fields of gold
When we walked in the fields of gold
When we walked in the fields of gold


----------



## that_girl

My grandparents are both old and saggy (over 90). Somewhat hypocritical for my grams or gramps to leave the other for being "old". LOL!

But what is old? They just drove to Alabama from Las Vegas...to visit old Army buddies. I'm not that old and I still wouldn't do that trip.


----------



## southern wife

Caribbean Man said:


> Are you CRAZY?
> 
> I don't think my wife is getting old.
> Seriously, to me she is getting prettier with age.


*Like a fine wine, we just get better with age!*


----------



## that_girl

And seriously--- MOISTURIZE! Every day. Especially the face, hands and neck. It WORKS.

Do it.


----------



## tryingtobebetter

In a word. no.

My wife was stunning when she was 20, 30, 40, 50. Now she is yet older she is still amazingly beautiful. She does 'take care of herself' though.

I saw how much my stepfather loved my mother when both in their late 80s. If you really love her then she can never be too old. And then, you will have all those memories.....


----------



## Caribbean Man

southern wife said:


> *Like a fine wine, we just get better with age!*


That is so true.
She is older than me, and no grey hairs, no wrinkles....
She's my hot MILF!

I love this thread. 
Its giving me a nice feeling and I'll have to share it with her later.


----------



## southern wife

Caribbean Man said:


> That is so true.
> She is older than me, and no grey hairs, no wrinkles....
> She's my hot MILF!
> 
> I love this thread.
> Its giving me a nice feeling and I'll have to share it with her later.


:smthumbup:


----------



## Runs like Dog

True Evil Never Dies.


----------



## WorkingOnMe

I'm only turned off when she does something to turn me off that she CAN control. Like when she got a grandma haircut shortly after I told her how much I love long hair. Ya, that was a turn off. Getting older? Well, we're all getting older.


----------



## CharlieParker

And time stood still me? But it does help to be the younger one. Helps her too, when people know my age they still assume she younger.


----------



## GTdad

My wife and I have our difficulties (why else would I be here, right?)

But she is just as beautiful to me as she was when I first laid eyes on her 32 years ago.


----------



## Dad&Hubby

Caribbean Man said:


> Are you CRAZY?
> 
> I don't think my wife is getting old.
> Seriously, to me she is getting prettier with age.


I didn't read every post but I'll throw my opinion. (and I totally agree with CM).

I'm 40, my wife is turning 36. I worry more about her finding ME attractive than me finding her attractive. She will always be the sexiest, cutest, most satisfying woman to look at in the world for me. My attraction for her goes beyond her being my pin up girl.

There are plenty of 10's who open their mouths and become 2's. My wife was an 8 when I first saw her and she's steadily increased that number over the years to be somewhere in the 100 range.


----------



## Carpe

I know I'm in the minority, but I find my wife just gets sexier as she gets older. She is in her 50's now and more attractive to me than ever before, but I often fantasize about having sex with her when she gets into her 60's, 70's, or beyond. Of course I will be older too, so, like the PP, I just hope she keeps finding me attractive.


----------



## Emerald

It's a good question OP, but you will not get a single person here to admit that their partner looking older bothers them.

Now if you ask about their partner getting fatter..........


----------



## Stonewall

I still see the 16 year old girl I married so long ago. But she is a hellava lot smarter and sexier in many ways.


----------



## HabsFan

If my wife's 'sexiness factor' escalates @ the same rate/ratio it did throughout her 30s, I'm giggling with anticipation for the 40s and 50s to play themselves out. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hubbyfetish

My wife just turned 40 this year and she only gets more beautiful every day. She still keeps my "motor" going. I would never dump her because she looks old....she will never look old in my eyes!


----------



## anotherguy

My wife, now mid 40's, is unquestionably more sexy than she was at 19. The transition from 'girl' to 'woman' is a very interesting thing to behold. Ay carumba.

Having said that - she is still the same to me in may ways too. Thats just the way it is when I think of her.


----------



## Mr Blunt

> Any husbands on here turned off because their wives are getting too old?


A little bit. 
But there are other qualities that she has that will be there when she is 90. They outweigh the little bit of turn off because she no longer looks like she did in her teens, 20s, 30s, and 40s.





> Would you dump your wife because she looked too old?


No, and I have proved it by being married to her for 43 years.
Got to give her some credit too; she has stayed with me since she was 15.

If the only thing you appreciate about our wife is her youth then you are shallow and weak!


----------



## Roberthotdad

My friend. Its not the outside of her you're finding ugly. Its most likely something on the inside. That's hard to face up to because you can't fix that. I'll bet she did a few things that totally changed your perception of who you thought she was. It happened to me, just like you're describing. She left my life and I can breathe now and be happy because she was truly an ugly evil person on the inside and I could only see it on the outside. Most of the females who react in a negative fashion to your post are cut of similar cloth in my opinion. The truth is that to you she is becoming ugly but not from the outside like you think. When we were young we married too quickly. Our drive to procreate was very strong and the competition was fierce. Unfortunately, some of us did not choose well in terms of long term. Character and morals are key to long term viability. Marry a girl from a good family, one with no issues. You'd be surprised at what comes back to bite you later.


----------



## missmolly

Obviously it worried my husband.
I am now a dumped old wife, who has been traded in for a younger person, the same age as our CHILD.
Of the Asian variety
We had been married for 35 years and 2 days.


----------



## Stonewall

Been with her 37 years and still see the same pretty bottom I first noticed walking away from me in those green hip hugger jeans in 1975.
No, I think I'll hang with her and hope she does the same for me.


----------



## WyshIknew

missmolly said:


> Obviously it worried my husband.
> I am now a dumped old wife, who has been traded in for a younger person, the same age as our CHILD.
> Of the Asian variety
> We had been married for 35 years and 2 days.


Please Miss Molly, don't think of yourself like this. I've never met you or seen a picture of you so can't say what you really are or look like.
But from your posts, especially recently, you come across as a wonderful, warm, fiery woman who has merely been dealt a crappy hand by a sh!t of a husband, no matter what he was or wasn't before.
Please, don't let his sh!tty actions define who you are.

Friend request sent!


----------



## RandomDude

COGypsy said:


> While I'm not a husband, my suspicion is that it's not so much aging that affects attraction as it is women letting themselves go. What isn't attractive _in anyone_ is not taking care of themselves. Whether it's gaining a lot of weight, living in sweats with your hair in a ponytail or not taking the time to put on a little makeup in the morning--it's the little things like that which lead to the spark fizzling more than the natural progression of life.
> 
> (_she typed as she sat on hold to schedule her next Botox appointment _ )


I have to agree with COGypsy there. I'm late 20s my wife is early 30s, but I'm babyfaced (still look early 20s) and she seems to be aging faster than me.

Yet I actually prefer her this way, she looks more like a woman now compared to 7 years ago, she's now officially a milf  I still have strong sexual chemistry with her, and I don't see that changing in the future. Unless of course she p-sses me off and we divorce or whatever.

The way I see it - if I was to spend my lifetime with someone, share all these fond memories with them, how the hell could I possibly dump them due to wrinkles and white hairs when I know everytime I hold them she's still that sweetheart I fell in love with all those years ago? Hell it's only been 7 years and I'm already attached, I can't imagine 60 years and losing her...


----------



## NextTimeAround

This is interesting. Is there a difference between "getting too old" and "aging." Hmmmm.

I understand a few things about appearance. Sometimes, I think it's destiny. 

I will always work towards looking my best. I see fat, slobby people on the street and I ask myself, how could they. It's not just about looks, but health, comfort.... just being able to go to a normal store to buy your clothes. 

I've seen it written in other places, 40 something men accepting that women their age these days can sometimes be more attractive than the younger ones. 

My fiancé's EA, at the age of 29 declared on a social media site that she was hoping to loose _(sic)_ 50 pounds by the time she became 30 years old. And at the risk of repeating myself, this is before 1) she becomes pregnant; 2) she suffers a major illness; 3) her metabolism slows down even more...... What hope does she have to be a decent size (by today's standards) when she becomes 50.......

My fiancé and I were watching the HBO series "Girls" I thought it was interesting asto how most of the 20 something female characters were played by chubby actresses.

But I will continue to be feminine til the day I die. I get my hair done; my nails done and prefer to wear skirts and dresses than jeans. (I find them more comfortable anyway.) But I do wear, for the most part, flat(ish) shoes.

In the 80s, I bought into that belief that men should love me for what's inside. Now I realise how much easier it is to stay pretty looking and to stop worrying about being so witty and smart on command.

But I do think that aging is the last frontier in being PC. My fiancé admitted that his EA asked him many times what he saw in this here 50 yo woman. (I also wonder if she really asked "this here 50 yo, black woman" but my fiance is careful enough about that). 

and I can't help but think that if I had called her fat, he would have accused me of being catty.

I saw in the e-mails and texts that she made an issue of my age. So I am quite amused at the thought that she must have thought her age /youth was a trump card, and that well, that was wasted...... at least on him. she did go on to date another 40 something guy who was separated (at best) for all the time that they were dating. (There's a lot that you can get from an FB wall, even if it's not the complete story.)

Yeah, youth is some trump card, isn't it.


----------



## 41362

Heck no... she's my "mama caliente"

If it's possible, she turns me on more in her mid forties than the day we met.


----------



## Terry_CO

Not at all. I'm getting older and she is getting older. She won't dump me because I'm getting older, and vice versa. Youth is 80% between the ears and only 20% on the outside anyways


----------



## Goldmember357

something about us aging turns me on ha. still beautiful with much grace all these years


----------



## Emerald

The happily married couples I know are happily growing older together.

They wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## Roberthotdad

To Missmolly

He's not going to be happy in the long run, just my guess.
Many men like younger women out of biological preference. They don't know it, but nature does better with younger wombs. He may still want more children, I don't know. We have this messed up view on how marriage and relationships should evolve. One model does not work well for all men and women. Some people need variety, its just how it goes. That's how nature made them. Nature creates all kinds of variances. I'll bet you're an attractive older woman, you just don't feel it right now and that's to be expected. Go work on yourself, work at making yourself happy. If you want to be with someone , that someone will appear, promise.
I'm with a woman now who was "dumped" as you put it. But, she's damn near perfect for me. Her husband was blinded by childhood issues. Its not always what you think. You've got a new lease on life and guess what, it wasn't your call. So get to it guilt free! Have fun above all.


----------



## Gert B Frobe

I'm 60 years old, male. I married my beautiful wife 40 years ago, in my eyes she is as beautiful as the day we met. Both clothed and not. I don't look at her comparing her to others, she is the love of my lufe, and my reason for life. She feels the same. If you compare your spouse to others, you deserve what you end up with.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ConanHub

Maybe women age poorly when their men suck in the sack.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TX-SC

I am 47 and my wife is 42. I am just as attracted to her now, after 22 years together, as I have ever been.


----------



## Vinnydee

My wife turns 64 in a few months. I still lust after her and chase her around the house if she is wearing something that I find sexy. She asked me last year how can I still find her sexy after some large surgical scars and the ravages of old age. I told her that I still see the beautiful young girl that I married when I look at her. Again today she asked me why did I marry her. She feels she is not in my league. I told her that I fell in love with who she is and not how she looked, even though with a little style advice, she became a hottie.

My wife is having the best orgasms of her life and sex has been very intense. Turning down the lights helps also.


----------



## joannacroc

It's encouraging to be reminded that there are people out there who are still attracted to their wives after many years.


----------



## manfromlamancha

I am a few years younger than my wife and seriously she looks 10-15 years younger than me. Thats cause she keeps herself in shape and takes care of herself.

She is also stronger and faster than me - so if anything, she might be getting turned off as I get fatter and slower!


However, if she ever did let herself go and got older and slower, there is no way I would leave because I will finally get to be on top! 0


----------



## Jeffyboy

As long as she's taking care of herself, it's all good to me. She needs to put in the effort though.


----------



## AliceA

Too many cultures make aging a bad thing. Old people are seen as burdens to society. Women especially are treated as if they are only of value when they look young. See the terrible reaction many people have to seeing a picture of an older native aboriginal woman decorated only in tribal paint and our ridiculous notions of what is and is not acceptable ways to age is brought into sharp focus.


----------



## AKA Broken Arrow

Caribbean Man said:


> Are you CRAZY?
> 
> I don't think my wife is getting old.
> Seriously, to me she is getting prettier with age.



Same here. My wife hasn't gained a pound since we met 27 years ago and she has learned to take better care of herself since then. Sure, she looks older now but she's beautiful to me.



anotherguy said:


> My wife, now mid 40's, is unquestionably more sexy than she was at 19. The transition from 'girl' to 'woman' is a very interesting thing to behold.


I met my wife when she was 18. I always tell her that watching her grow from a girl into a woman is one of the great joys of my life.


----------

